# Word 2010



## YellaRocky (Apr 22, 2012)

Word 2010 won't print text when graphics are put into the text box. The graphics print, but no text.

Does anyone know of the fix for this please?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Apply Word Art to the text or just change the font from Calibri to Ariel or Times Roman.


----------



## YellaRocky (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Corday,

Thanks for the suggestion -- I am using Comic Sans Serif. Wordart may fix it I'll try it. The problem is on my wife's computer. I am still using the superior (easier) Office 2003.
Surely Text in a text box is not that strange? I thought that is what they were there for. If I save the file as Word 2003 compatible then all prints OK.

Do you know of any weird setting in Word 2010 that needs to change to allow text in a text box to print -- when it has a graphic in the same text box - just simple clipart - as my wife is a teacher.

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't know of a setting. The choice of font has been a problem and since Calibri is the default, it's why I suggested TR or Ariel. Before going further, let us know if that made a difference.


----------



## YellaRocky (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Corday,

Word Art doesn't print either! Only the graphics print! I am printing to a Brother MFC 5890CN. I am trying to print A3 posters. If I scale them to print A4 (originally they were set up for an A3 page), then the whole lot prints -- text and all -- but it will not print properly to an A3 Page! Crazy Word 2010. 

Have you got any other thoughts please?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If you change to A4 and do a print preview, does it show up correctly? You also mentioned something, "text in a text box to print -- when it has a graphic in the same text box". So if I understand correctly you're creating a text box and then putting a graphic in there? I know that my wife (also a school teacher) works with text a graphics all the time and it prints fine. Usually any print issues are the result of layout issues. She doesn't put graphics in a text box, but does have graphics "outside" the text box (or over a part of it) and then adjust the graphics properties appropriately using WRAP TEXT while right clicking on the image. She uses the TIGHT setting and that seems to work well. Just an idea.


----------



## YellaRocky (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi there. Thanks for your interest. Silly Word 2010 previews in A4 & A3 documents all ok. The reason for a text box is so that text can be contained -- otherwise Word shifts it around wherever it wants to sometimes. The graphics are set to in front of text otherwise you can't keep the text laid out where you want as Word mucks it all up. That way you can shift the graphic to whever it is wanted. I''ll try some other things and get back to you. Amazing that Word 2010 has this problem, Word 2003 doesn't.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The shifting around you mentioned might be alleviated by using the "Move Object With Text" option found in the Picture Position tab. With the text anchored to the picture, everything should remain as created.


----------

